# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  SOS от новичка

## тэсса

Приветствую.Полным ходом перехожу из 1 с7.7 в 8.3 ЗУП. В 7.7 можно настроить рабочую дату самому. В ЗУПе обыскалась как это сделать...:blush:Надеюсь на Вашу помощь.С благодарностью

----------

